# Autoplay is back this morning



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm seeing both a Swiffer Duster care package ad (where someone drops a large box of Swiffer products at the front door) and the Verizon "Unlimited" plan for $80 ad this morning.

This is using Firefox under Mint Debian so the likelihood of adware being the cause is reduced (but certainly not eliminated).


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Saw that to here and another website. Not adware as the 2nd site's admin aknowledged the auto-play ad and told the ad-network it's not acceptable on his site. They're getting sneaky!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I sent a not to the ad networks...again. 

Eva...Any idea on what ad network the other admin was talking about? Wondering if we are using the same one and this the issue or if they are coming in from multi points.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Note I just got back...



> Hi David,
> 
> We were not able to reproduce the auto-video ads but we have blocked Verizon and Swiffer from serving on your inventory.
> 
> Usra


Please let me know if these stop for you.

Thanks all. And Sorry.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ads look like the are coming from the MEME Global Media Group.
That same site I listed once before popped up with auto audio after I removed it from the Restricted web sites in IE11,
p.jwpcdn.com
The ad seemed to be talking about meds. I did not really pay too much attention to the ad, just trying to get the audio to stop.
Since then I have refreshed the page and have gotten several black screens where the ad is supposed to be.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

David Bott said:


> I sent a not to the ad networks...again.
> 
> Eva...Any idea on what ad network the other admin was talking about? Wondering if we are using the same one and this the issue or if they are coming in from multi points.
> 
> Thanks


I'll ask him, I quickly blocked them after they appeared. Auto-play might be fine for Facebook (I don't do FB), but not forums.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Starting in at 10:23am PDT I started getting a commercial for Kingsford charcoal. That was followed by a commercial for Zip-loc and then one for Windex. The following commercials were all the Verizon $80 edition (until Firefox or the Mint Flash player locked up).

The Kingsford commercial was targeted to my physical location and they all had the AdChoices overlay at the upper right corner.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

The admin at other site which is a musician's site said it was AdChoices, and the browser history indicated too. He lodged a ticket to the ad network that he doesn't want auto-start Flash ads or if posible, no Flash ads on his website. 
I actually thought I blocked Flash, but when I made an exception for this site, like the other one, with my ad-blocker, it also allowed Flash crap.

I guess with the networks, site sysops need to tell them exactly what's acceptable on their websites...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Eva said:


> I guess with the networks, site sysops need to tell them exactly what's acceptable on their websites...


OTOH, when a sysop says no, they need to respect that choice. I'm convinced that this preference has been effectively communicated -- it just isn't being followed through on by the ad servers.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Just got this back...



> Our team tested the 300X250 units on the url you gave us. While we weren't able to reproduce the ads that were reported over the weekend, we blocked a few suspicious buyers from your inventory. Please allow up to a few hours for these changes to update. We will test your passback tags in case the ads may be coming from these tags.
> 
> Please keep us posted if your users continue to see the ads. If possible, please forward ad calls which may help us identify the buyer of the offending ad.


Let me know if this helped.



> it just isn't being followed through on by the ad servers.


And sometimes it is, however some of the ads that are added by partners are miss-tagged, or done on purpose, to slip through such settings. Grrrrrr

Thanks


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

David Bott said:


> And sometimes it is, however some of the ads that are added by partners are miss-tagged, or done on purpose, to slip through such settings. Grrrrrr


I think that is done on purpose now and then as I seen on other sites. The admin of the one site I mentioned "If I could win the lotto, I'd use some of it to pay for the upkeep of the site and show the ads to the door."


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Still happening. I'll try to note which ads they are.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I had one for about a second this morning and then it stopped.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Around 3:33EDT this afternoon, I was rewarded with a double shot of the Verizon #neversettle commercial.

At 3:37EDT it popped up in one window while I was composing this post.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> Around 3:33EDT this afternoon, I was rewarded with a double shot of the Verizon #neversettle commercial.
> 
> At 3:37EDT it popped up in one window while I was composing this post.


If you right click on the video, look at the name, open global settings for flash,
you can find that name in the storage / sites and change the setting from Allow to Block and it should stop.
If it does not stop, open IE Options, Security, Restricted Sites and ad that name to the list.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> If it does not stop, open IE Options, Security, Restricted Sites and ad that name to the list.


Who uses IE?

I understand blocking domains but this is something where the ad servers need to have their feet held to the fire to meet their commitments.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> Who uses IE?
> 
> I understand blocking domains but this is something where the ad servers need to have their feet held to the fire to meet their commitments.


Obviously, I do.
He has gotten onto them several times and it appears that it does not do any good.
Even if you use another program you should be able to block the source with the Flash settings.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Obviously, I do.
> He has gotten onto them several times and it appears that it does not do any good.
> Even if you use another program you should be able to block the source with the Flash settings.


I just had to do the steps to stop them again, my fault. I had not done them to my desktop in the bedroom that I am on.
I had done them to my Laptop that I use from 11 am til I go to bed.
All gone now.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

harsh said:


> Who uses IE?


Alot of us do Harsh.... IE is a good browser


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> Alot of us do Harsh.... IE is a good browser


No it's really not.... Sadly. It should have always been but Microsoft doesn't know how to make things complaint to standards set for everyone to make things smooth.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> No it's really not.... Sadly. It should have always been but Microsoft doesn't know how to make things complaint to standards set for everyone to make things smooth.


The Key for me is that I have been using it ever since it came out and I am used to it.
I do have less problems, especially playing video with Fire Fox than IE. I do use it for visiting sites that I shouldn't. I have loaded the Add Ons called No Script Lite and No Flash that can be selectively turned on and off.
I only played around with Chrome a few times because I loaded it onto a friends machine that could no longer get updated browsers running windows Vista.
With windows 10 is supposed to be an all new browswer so I guess I will be learning a new system soon.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> No it's really not.... Sadly. It should have always been but Microsoft doesn't know how to make things complaint to standards set for everyone to make things smooth.


My cousin does websites and he hates having to build stuff into it to sastify Exploder. But many peeps still use that thing.

As for auto-play ads, some sys-ops have to keep on top of the ad-networks when those get snuck in.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> IE is a good browser.


I agree, IE is a good browser. It is a good browser to use to download a better browser.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Back to the original issue. It seems we have no way to prevent these autoplay ads on the site, other than use unwieldy pieces of software on our own computers. Software that selectively blocks scripts or flash might be OK if you only visit a few sites but for me it was a nightmare, and after a week or so I gave up using them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

texasbrit said:


> Back to the original issue. It seems we have no way to prevent these autoplay ads on the site, other than use unwieldy pieces of software on our own computers. Software that selectively blocks scripts or flash might be OK if you only visit a few sites but for me it was a nightmare, and after a week or so I gave up using them.


Did you try to right click on the ad, go to global settings on flash, find the name in the list and change it from allow to Block ?
There are 2 spots you have to change. One is for storage and one is for playback.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Did you try to right click on the ad, go to global settings on flash, find the name in the list and change it from allow to Block ?
> There are 2 spots you have to change. One is for storage and one is for playback.


A musician's forum I'm on finally tossed an ad network after they were told many times no video or audio ads. This happened when one ad filled the screen promoting the new Mission Impossible movie coming soon with loud sound. Since they tossed the network, to get the missing funds, they're promoting their special club thing (similar to the DBS Talk Club here), with a discount for the month of July and how to use Visa/MC gift cards to buy it for those afraid of putting their real CC info onto a website.


----------

